# Greatree ILF limbs?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Mark Hedges said:


> Anybody have any experience with greatree's ILF limbs?
> 
> Mark


They have their own brand rather than selling the WW line?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There is a thread over at Tradtalk hawking these limbs. Says they are made by a guy from Win & Win and manufactured in a modern plant in China. He is benchmarking them against Winstorms.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the link: http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17103


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmm...Greatree branded wood carbon limbs, " MaxX "

well, the store that is offering them is claiming :



> I haven't done any comparisons with a chronograph, but I've been shooting a pair and they're a little smoother than the Winstorms, I think and seem to be very zippy by comparison. I'd expect no less coming from the guy that was responsible for Winn and Winn production for many years.


I'd want to know more.

At 189 from that vendor, they cost more than the Winstrom Carbons, which cost 175.90 from K1.


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

Tony has them and I don't like them. First of all they were labeled as 26# draw weight short or mediums (I can't remember clearly). But they are really longs at 20# or less. A little girl at the field could draw them. Btw the limb bolts were cranked down all the way so it should have been at least 30#. I have 32# limbs on my bow and there is no way those are 26#. Bad quality control?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

CJSdrftFLAT said:


> Tony has them and I don't like them. First of all they were labeled as 26# draw weight short or mediums (I can't remember clearly). But they are really longs at 20# or less. A little girl at the field could draw them. Btw the limb bolts were cranked down all the way so it should have been at least 30#. I have 32# limbs on my bow and there is no way those are 26#. Bad quality control?


I wonder where he even found them? Greatree is a distributor that deals with archery shops. The big guys don't go through Greatree. Neither Lancaster, K1 or Alt services carry Greatree MaxX limbs...


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

The overall shape and the graphics look a lot like Cybow. 

-bm.


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

Warbow said:


> I wonder where he even found them? Greatree is a distributor that deals with archery shops. The big guys don't go through Greatree. Neither Lancaster, K1 or Alt services carry Greatree MaxX limbs...


pacifica archery


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

CJSdrftFLAT said:


> pacifica archery


...ahh...........in _that_ case they must have cost around $300...


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

For my Youth group I need low # ILF's so I tried one set set of 26# Long Greatree AppleX limbs that are decent shooters.

Then, I've had 2 sets of 20# Greatree AppleX limbs that both arrived (brand new) twisted 
I'm awaiting delivery of the third attempt at some 20# limnbs


Next time, for the same $$, I'll go with the T-Rex limbs. I've spent almost $20.00 shipping them back, twice now.


----------

